# Sandy Bottom Persimmon Rd Clayton Ga.



## 3ringer (Apr 11, 2015)

We are going trout fishing next weekend up near Clayton. Over the years I heard people talking about camping up off persimmon rd. I think there are three campgrounds close together up there. I have never camped there before.  Can someone tell me which campground is better than the other for camping and trout fishing. Trying to save some driving time looking for a good spot.


----------



## DCHunter (Apr 11, 2015)

3ringer said:


> We are going trout fishing next weekend up near Clayton. Over the years I heard people talking about camping up off persimmon rd. I think there are three campgrounds close together up there. I have never camped there before.  Can someone tell me which campground is better than the other for camping and trout fishing. Trying to save some driving time looking for a good spot.



They're both comparable. We usually go to the one further up the road. You'll want to leave your camp and drive down to all the good spots because there's a long stretch of road between camp and where it gets good. We happen to be going this weekend too


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 11, 2015)

Both campsites are pretty good but this early in the season you may want to bring your own rock to fish off of lol. It will be crowded bad this time of year.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 11, 2015)

We always went to the one further up the road. Mostly because the first one was always full. 
I think the first one is where the Coleman River flows into the Tallulah River. That would give you the option of fishing in two different rivers.

I've always wanted to drive from Persimmon Rd. to Patterson Gap and Betty's Creek Rd to Dillard.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 12, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> We always went to the one further up the road. Mostly because the first one was always full.
> I think the first one is where the Coleman River flows into the Tallulah River. That would give you the option of fishing in two different rivers.
> 
> I've always wanted to drive from Persimmon Rd. to Patterson Gap and Betty's Creek Rd to Dillard.



I grew up on bettys creek and I make the drive across Patterson at least once or twice a month.Not a bad drive and you can see a lot of really nice country.


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 13, 2015)

jigman29 said:


> I grew up on bettys creek and I make the drive across Patterson at least once or twice a month.Not a bad drive and you can see a lot of really nice country.



Is this derivable in 2WD?
Do you take the road just past the Church Camp ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 13, 2015)

KDarsey said:


> Is this derivable in 2WD?
> Do you take the road just past the Church Camp ?



The church camp u are talking is near the pavement end. Yes, you stay straight. That area has RDS off it that is some of the remote spots I speak of time to time when folks are hunting a remote hike in. It will come out near Andy's trout farm on Betty's creek road in Dillard. Two wd usually OK, as long as they ain't recently graded the road and it is wet. It is called persimmon rd till the pavement ends. It then becomes Patterson gap rd.


----------



## sparky (Apr 13, 2015)

I've driven it many times on a 2wd truck


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 13, 2015)

sparky said:


> I've driven it many times on a 2wd truck



Me too !! But......if it is freshly graded and wet before being packed down it is a mess !! Got to try out a new to me 4x4 one time on the main road tryingto get to my camp bout half way through a yr or so ago !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 13, 2015)

If ya like rattlesnake, you can get ya mess up there. At the "gap" there is a trail to the west. A ways around there is some rock cliffs that holds a plenty, or use too !!


----------



## Davis31052 (Apr 13, 2015)

If you want a spot, get there on Thursday, if you want a water front spot, better make it Wednesday. Like was said earlier, this time of year its busy. I was there this past weekend and it looked like all the sites were taken.


----------

